# Drop Down Menü soll Links in Hauptfrane öffnen!



## savier (28. Jan 2008)

Hallo! Ich habe hier ein Dropdown Menü welches ich im linken Frame anbringe. Die Links öffnen auch alle im linken Frame, jedoch möchte ich das die LInks im Hauptframe öffnen. 

Das es mit target...nicht geht weiß ich und es muss irgentwas mit "parent.Hauptframe.location" zu tun haben das es im Hauptfram öffnen leider kann ich das nicht direkt im Quelltext finden.

Viel Dank schon mal für eure Mühe!!

SORRY FÜR DAS DOPPELTHEMA WAR EIN FEHLER VON MIR!


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!-- Verstecken für ältere Browser --
 function surfto(form) {
        var myindex=form.select1.selectedIndex
        if (form.select1.options[myindex].value != 0) {
       	 location=form.select1.options[myindex].value;}
}
// Ende verstecken -->
</SCRIPT>
<FORM NAME="form1">
  <SELECT NAME="select1" SIZE=1>
    <OPTION SELECTED VALUE=0>Wählen Sie aus:
    <OPTION VALUE="URL#2">URL#1
    <OPTION VALUE="URL#2">URL#2 
    <OPTION VALUE="URL#3">URL#3
    <OPTION VALUE="URL#4">URL#4 
  </SELECT>
<INPUT TYPE="BUTTON" VALUE="Suchen" onClick="surfto(this.form)">
</FORM>
```


----------



## Ariol (28. Jan 2008)

Java != JavaScript

http://java-forum.org/de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2008)

*verschieb*


----------

